# Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008



## Borstenwurm (1. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin !:vik:

Fangberichte von Meerforellen hier rein!

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## der_Jig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

scheint viel zu laufén momentan...


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

hallo leute ich wollte am 21 juni an die küste um eine sommer mefo zu jagen :m könnt ihr mir paar tips geben besonders in der nacht ist es nicht so einfach mit der fliegenpeitsche zu arbeiten :calso wer war schon mal in der nacht auf mefo mit fliegenpeitsche würde mich freuen wenn hier mal was lesen könnte lg andre :g


----------



## jflyfish (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Finds du z.B. hier http://www.cdj-fischer.de/   unter Strategie und Nachtangeln
jflyfish


----------



## Malte (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Warum sollte das Fischen in der Dunkelheit schwieriger sein?
Finde ich nicht, einfach vom Gefühl leiten lassen und ab und zu mal das Vorfach nach Knoten untersuchen, da man eventuelle Tailing Loops ja nicht sieht.

Ansonsten eine dunkle Fliege anknoten und ab gehts. :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



Malte schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Fischen in der Dunkelheit schwieriger sein?
> Finde ich nicht, einfach vom Gefühl leiten lassen und ab und zu mal das Vorfach nach Knoten untersuchen, da man eventuelle Tailing Loops ja nicht sieht.
> 
> Ansonsten eine dunkle Fliege anknoten und ab gehts. :vik:


 hast du nachs schon welche gefangen |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Finds du z.B. hier http://www.cdj-fischer.de/ unter Strategie und Nachtangeln
> jflyfish


 ich habe mir eben die seite angeschaut absolut geil #6da ist alles drinn was ein anfänger braucht :vik:toll und danke noch mal #6lg andre


----------



## Malte (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hast du nachs schon welche gefangen |bigeyes



Ich angel erst seit dem Frühjahr mit der Fliege auf Mefo, und seit 1 Monat auch Nachts.
Ich muss zugestehen das ich Nachts mit der mit der Fliege erst eine  erwischt habe, ihrgendwie hab ich im Moment nicht so das Glück die Bisse zu verwerten. 
Letzes WE waren es 10 Bisse die ich versemmelt hab. #q

Ein Nachtrag: Hier steht auch etwas  http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2202


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



Malte schrieb:


> Ich angel erst seit dem Frühjahr mit der Fliege auf Mefo, und seit 1 Monat auch Nachts.
> Ich muss zugestehen das ich Nachts mit der mit der Fliege erst eine erwischt habe, ihrgendwie hab ich im Moment nicht so das Glück die Bisse zu verwerten.
> Letzes WE waren es 10 Bisse die ich versemmelt hab. #q
> 
> Ein Nachtrag: Hier steht auch etwas http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2202


 
geiles ding denn kann ja nix mehr schief gehen bei mir :vik:wo fischt du denn immer auf mefo lach 
denk jetzt nicht das ich dein hot-spot haben will :q:q:q


----------



## Mefo2 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Hallo Andre, wo solls hin-gehen??

 Zur Zeit läuft Magnus oder Fliege in
 Rot-Weiß und zum Abend Schwarz.
 Schwarz nehm ich schon wenn die
 Sonne langsam untergeht.( ca ab 22 Uhr).

    Gruss Mefo2


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



Mefo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre, wo solls hin-gehen??
> 
> Zur Zeit läuft Magnus oder Fliege in
> Rot-Weiß und zum Abend Schwarz.
> ...


 hallo ich weiß noch nicht wo es hingeht hängt vom wetter wind ab ich habe mir aber schon mal 3 stellen ausgesucht oder besser gesagt 4 

1 dazendorf 
2 kemps 
3 bliesdorf 
4 fehmarn puttgarden ost mole 

das sollen alles gute sommerplätze sein lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

ich würde aber gerne auch nach weisenhaus gehen ich weiß nur nicht ob man da auch im sommer was bekommen kann die stelle ist eigentlich super


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Hallo,
ich war letztes Wochenende mit Bellyboater auf Fehmarn zum Angeln. Und hier kommt der erste Fangbericht für Juni...
Bellyboater hat genau in dem Moment zu mir rüber geguckt, als der Biss kam. Kurz danach ist Die Forelle auch schon gesprungen. Er hat gleich gesehen, dass es eine gute Forelle ist. Sie hat zwei mal Schnur gezogen, aber nach insgesamt 3-4 Minuten hatte ich sie dann draußen... Das Ergebnis:
61cm und ca. 3,5 kg.
Eine knappe halbe Stunde später hatte ich wieder einen Biss. Bellyboater kam mit dem Kescher an. Aber kurz vor dem Kescher ist sie dann abgefallen, nachdem sie noch einen schönen Sprung hingelegt hat. Bellyboater dreht sich um und will wieder gehen. In dem Moment werfe ich neu aus und sage zu ihm: "Kannst gleich hier bleiben, die hol ich mir wieder." Und ungelogen 3-4 mal Kurbeln und ich hatte wieder eine dran. Es war wahrscheinlich nicht die gleiche, aber alleine die Situation war schon geil. Die hatte ca. 45 - 48cm.
Zu Anfang haben Bellyboater und ich jeder einen Horni gefangen. Bellyboater hat es auch mit Fliege versucht. Er war auch erfolgreich. Eine kleine Meerforelle von ca. 15-20cm. Die durfte wieder zu Mama und Papa. Das gleiche hatte ich auch, allerdings nicht auf Fliege sondern auf Blinker. Und die hat mir ja dann den großen Papa geschickt. ;-)
Das war ein sehr toller Abend und hat auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Aalsucher (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Hallo Kristin,ein dickes Petri von mir zu dem super Fisch.Im Sommer eine Kunst für sich,solche Fische.Hast Du nachts geangelt?
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

@ Aalsucher

Wir haben in der Dämmerung gefischt. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich auch noch 2 Aussteiger auf Blech hatte. Und es war jede Menge Bewegung an der Oberfläche. Leider wollte sich dann keine Weitere erbarmen.


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Danke!
Wir haben Abends angefangen und in die Dämmerung geangelt. Die Forelle kam so gegen 21:30 Uhr. Und die kleinere ca. eine halbe Stunde danach.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Dickes Petri Kristin #6#6#6!!! So sollen sie aussehen. Echt ne schöne Trutte! Wenn das am SO anner Elbe auch so abgeht bei euch, dann brauch ich gar nicht erst auspacken !


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Danke.
Hier in Hamburg an der Elbe habe ich allerdings auch noch nie geangelt. Deswegen wollen Gunnar und ich heute Abend schon mal los damit ich das Gefühl dafür bekomme.
Aber ich gebe dir gern ein bisschen Glück ab, damit du auch was fängst |rolleyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> @ Aalsucher
> 
> Wir haben in der Dämmerung gefischt. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich auch noch 2 Aussteiger auf Blech hatte. Und es war jede Menge Bewegung an der Oberfläche. Leider wollte sich dann keine Weitere erbarmen.


 
du brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen 
du hast halt deine meisterin gefunden |muahah:

und an deine kleene ein: |schild-g zur prallen sommer MeFo!!!

liebe grüße

mirco

ps: man beachte die signatur!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Petriheil zu dem Fisch,|bigeyes so sollen die aussehen...es gibt sie also doch noch :q

Peter


----------



## macmarco (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!! :m
Habe schon gedacht, hier läuft gar nix mehr |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

von mir auch natürlich ein petri heil super sommer forelle hoffentlich knallt so ein ding bei mir nächsten samstag auch in der rute rein :m lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Wann: gestern nacht 21uhr bis 4uhr |supergri
Wer: ein kollege und ich 
Wind: west 2bis3 später für für eine std nord ost 2 ca 
Wetter: erst hell  dann dunkel dann wieder hell  |supergri
Wasser: klas klar später bei nord ost wind ein bischen angetrübt 
Köder: nur schwarze fliegen :g
fisch : :vik::vik:meine ersten mefos auf der fliegenpeitsche:vik::vik:
jetzt hat die gemeinde ein dazu bekommen #6
die mefos haben erst gebissen wo der wind gewechselt hatte und eine strömung dadurch gekommen ist 
fotos habe ich nicht gemacht von den fischen weil sie alle zwischen 20 und 30 cm waren das weiß ich aber nicht so genau |supergri weil ich sie im wasser wieder befreit habe 
lg andre


----------



## Tewi (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

das ja nen kleiner cooler angelbericht...!
ein dickes PETRI von mir....
sagmal wo kommt ihr denn her hätte echt mal lust auf nen angeltrip mit euch....!!!!
lässt sich das vielleicht mal einrichten?
ich komm aus wismar#h

gruß ich....


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Petri Andre.

Wir werden Anfang Juli wieder angreifen.


----------



## Tewi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

und wo gehts deann hin?


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Wir fahren nach Fehmarn.


----------



## Tewi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

naja mal schaun vielleicht lässt es sich einrichten das ich dabei bin...


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wir fahren nach Fehmarn.


 wann und wo genau :q


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



Tewi schrieb:


> das ja nen kleiner cooler angelbericht...!
> ein dickes PETRI von mir....
> sagmal wo kommt ihr denn her hätte echt mal lust auf nen angeltrip mit euch....!!!!
> lässt sich das vielleicht mal einrichten?
> ...


 im herbst machen wir ein ding klar in boltenhagen :g lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

hallo leute schaut euch mal den fisch an die haben eine granate gefangen auf fehmarn |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes also die saison geht weiter los gehts :q
www.fsfc.de und dann news #6lg andre


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> www.fsfc.de und dann news #6lg andre



tut mir leid aber ich seh da nix bei news #c


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

denn sag ich dir das mal 88cm 8,6 kilo morgens um 4 uhr ein lachs |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes an der ostküste fehmarn :g gebissen auf ein snap kupfer schwarz #6
lg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

Ich konnte es sehen.... Geiles Teil. Petri an den Fänger!!!


----------



## Marcus van K (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

die Ausmaße kann ich mir ungefähr vorstellen |rolleyes

Petri dem Fänger..............


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Juni 2008*

WOW - was nen Hammerfisch.
Glückwunsch dem Fänger #6

Gruß Stephan #h


----------

